# Can I give Cat Ivomec?



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

My cat has lice. I know Ivomec is what's used on goats...can I use it for my cat? If so...any idea on the dosage? Thanks!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

You *can* used ivermectin on cats. But being such small animals you run a pretty high risk of overdose causing neurologic problems. You'd probably want to do the 0.1cc per ten pounds IF you choose to use this as a treatment.

I'd recommend using Advantage, Revolution, or Frontline (the Frontline spray might work a bit better than the spot-on).


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

GoldenMom said:


> You *can* used ivermectin on cats. But being such small animals you run a pretty high risk of overdose causing neurologic problems. You'd probably want to do the 0.1cc per ten pounds IF you choose to use this as a treatment.
> 
> I'd recommend using Advantage, Revolution, or Frontline (the Frontline spray might work a bit better than the spot-on).


Thanks! She's 12 years old...getting frail...I better stick with the Frontline...I don't want to take any chances


----------

